# Messing with pressure relief valves



## classicdmax (9 mo ago)

Right now I have a non running 2020 cx2510hyd……however I’ve been toying with the idea of trying to boost hydro pressure a bit. I have found a few videos but nothing quite pertaining to my particular model. I’ve felt it’s power has been declining a bit, or perhaps it’s just me. It will often bog down when pushing into a pile rather than break traction and I feel bucket lift quite isn’t the same, maybe I’m expecting too much? I do also have a 3rd function for a grapple which I use often. I can locate the adjustment at loader valve by right foot but is there another elsewhere on tractor I should hit too, I’m thinking of doing a half turn?
To preface this when my rig is back up and running I will be testing current hydro pressure before making any adjustments 
Thanks for any input
J-


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning J-

You sound like a man that needs a bigger tractor. Your CX2510 has 24.5 HP. See attached data sheet from tractordata.com 

https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/5/0/7501-kioti-ck2510.html


----------



## classicdmax (9 mo ago)

Ha
Perhaps that is the case and has crossed my mind. First I need to see if this machine is producing the appropriate pressure as indicated by factory. Not interested in bumping to point of breaking components but if there is a “safe” limit I can push


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See if you can find a tractor shop that can dyno-test your tractor (dynamometer) to check its power capability.

Also, you can install a 3000 psi pressure gauge (using a pipe tee) in the high pressure line and see what pressure your system is producing. Tee into the line - do not deadhead the system with your pressure gauge. A normal tractor should produce 2000 - 2500 psi. You will have to chain the lift arm down to the axle housing to read maximum pressure.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Always keep in mind that increasing the pressure past when the factory recommends in the workshop manual (if you have one), will impact the life of the hydraulic components adversely. Parts like cylinder seals and valves will decrease in life expectancy as well as the hydraulic pump. Why I never fiddle with hydraulic pressure so long as it is at the factory spec. The factory has engineers that determine allowable limits and they are much better at that than you are.

Like T posted, 'sounds like you need a bigger tractor'. I agree, time to trade in or sell outright and step up to something larger.


----------

